# why does goat milk make me sick?



## sandraH

I just got into goats and got some Nigerians. My does had kids and I learned from others how to milk and strain and filter the milk. It taste wonderful but just a swallow cause air bubbles to start then nausea and then diarreh follows. I recover by the end of the day. Does not bother my hubby or friends just me. I can drink cows milk but never had any raw milk before. Have any of you heard of this. I am so disappointed.


----------



## happybleats

Im sorry...that's sounds like you have allergy to something in the goats milk...if no one else is getting sick..then your milk is clean, so not bacterial....I have never heard of anyone being allergic to goats milk..what do you feed your gals...feed, mineral, hay source, graze....maybe its not the milk but whats being fed to your girls and being added to the milk???
I would look at everything and see if it matches any allergies you may have..for ex: if you cant have corn.but your girl eat corn..you get sick from that milk with corn in it..Its a long shot perhaps...but you might be surprised at what you find out..again..Im sorry that is such a bummer..


----------



## sandraH

Thanks but I am 57 and never been allergic to anything. She eats hay, alfalfa, a little grain and loose goat minerals and graze of course. Milk looks and taste wonderful. Guess I am weird. The goat cheese from store made me sick also.


----------



## happybleats

hum...you will be my first ever person I have heard of being allergic to goats milk...; ( Im sorry...being weird can be good some times..and sometimes its a pain...


----------



## sandraH

Yep just trying to find out why. Might not ever know. Well I can share my milk with my family.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

Well, I was going to say lactose intolerant, but nevermind. AHA! Goatose intolerant. 

Sorry, I have no idea what that could be, but I am sorry that that happened!


----------



## goathiker

Try pasturizing it one time just for you. It may not be the milk at all but, that your body isn't used to raw milk. If I've not had any for a while it makes me a little nausous until I get used to it again and I was raised on raw milk cow and goat.


----------



## sandraH

OK I had thought of that. Just hate to spend the day sick again but Its with a try.


----------



## Arkie

goathiker said:


> Try pasturizing it one time just for you. It may not be the milk at all but, that your body isn't used to raw milk. If I've not had any for a while it makes me a little nausous until I get used to it again and I was raised on raw milk cow and goat.


I really wanted to post such a suggestion, but every time I've made favorable mention of pasturization (we do it to every drop) you'd think I was making favorable mention of sacrilege! :shrug:

Bob


----------



## HonestOmnivore

I'd try boiling a quart, let it cool to 100F and make yogurt out of it. If you still react then it's something about the protein in the goats milk? If you can tolerate the yogurt very slowly (over months not days) decrease the boil until your just bringing the milk to 140 or so. If you're still doing fine, try some boiled milk... Yogurt is a great way to introduce your gut to new kinds of milk.


----------



## sandraH

Thanks for the advice alit.


----------



## verkefor

*I also get ill on goat products*

I do not drink raw milk, but because of a sensitivity to the casein in cow's milk, I have tried goat milk products. No, I didn't care for the taste and it made me somewhat nauseous. But I had yogurt recently that I didn't know was from goat's milk (so not a "mind" thing) and actually got ill this time. I have looked for the difference in makeup between cow's milk and goat's milk and all I see are actually how much better goat's milk is. I don't understand, but just thought you might be interested to know that you are not alone!! Thanks.


----------



## xymenah

Some people are allergic to the goat protein as odd as it sounds.


----------



## sandraH

Thanks I am not alone.


----------



## MsScamp

sandraH said:


> I just got into goats and got some Nigerians. My does had kids and I learned from others how to milk and strain and filter the milk. It taste wonderful but just a swallow cause air bubbles to start then nausea and then diarreh follows. I recover by the end of the day. Does not bother my hubby or friends just me. I can drink cows milk but never had any raw milk before. Have any of you heard of this. I am so disappointed.


Are you sensitive to things like sausage, bacon, etc? If so, it could be the butterfat in goats milk that is making you sick. Cows milk has less butterfat than goats milk, so that could be why it doesn't bother you.


----------



## nchen7

sounds like an allergy/sensitivity of sorts. have you had an allergy test for milk? or did a milk fast for a month and reintroduce milk (goat or cow) slowly back into your diet and see how you feel?


----------



## Abra

Try bringing it to a soft boil, then cool, refrigerate, and try drinking it after that.
Maybe it'll be easier when pasteurized?

I'm so sorry...
I've never heard of someone who can drink cows milk, but not goats. That's odd...
(((Hugs))) I really do hope that you can figure it out. What a shame you can't enjoy it.


----------



## HonestOmnivore

You could also try to sensitize yourself to it. Put just a drop of milk in a large portion of food every day. One your body can take it increase it to two drops, always with food... Keep increasing the amount until you can take it as a substitute for cows milk in Mac-N-Cheese. Use a splash of it in your smoothie... Eventually you'll build a tolerance!


----------



## Fry

sandraH said:


> I just got into goats and got some Nigerians. My does had kids and I learned from others how to milk and strain and filter the milk. It taste wonderful but just a swallow cause air bubbles to start then nausea and then diarreh follows. I recover by the end of the day. Does not bother my hubby or friends just me. I can drink cows milk but never had any raw milk before. Have any of you heard of this. I am so disappointed.


I can’t eat goat or sheep cheeses. I get extreme nausea, vomiting and urgently need to use the bathroom. The allergy specialist said it’s not a true allergy as I don’t swell. Whatever it is it sucks. Goat cheese is in so many lovely savoury dishes. I’ve gotten sick many times after eating a nice dinner at a friends place only to find out there was goat cheese in it.


----------



## ksalvagno

This thread is from 2013.


----------

